# Speechless and Sexless husband, weirdo!



## sadbuttrue (Oct 17, 2010)

I have been married for 14 years. My husband started being distant when I retired. I know he was jealous because he had not planned and had to keep on working. He started sleeping in another room stating that I snored. I have always snored so that was an excuse. He had nothing when I married him and I look back and feel I was being used for my good credit. Our relationship really got worse since he has found his dream job and is home ALL the time now with me. We go most days and barely speak a word to each other. There is no sex and I don't care. I don't want a man who is not affectionate until he wants something. I suppose I will have to face to fact that I will be very poor if we divorce. We would have to sell our house and I would have to start all over at age 56. It is to the point that I hate him and cannot stand to be around his mute butt. He is trying to wait me out and does not have the balls to say he wants out. I have got to do something soon or I will go crazy living with this multipersonality idiot.


----------



## Bloodymary (Oct 10, 2010)

Excluding the retirement clause...
I'm going through the same lack of communication issue. There is no sex and none wanted in our relationship also, I blame it on lack of communication. 

Some guys just aren't affectionate...but if you seriously want out I would seek the advice of a GOOD divorce lawyer and explain what you do and don't want to lose. It might be a good idea to speak to a marriage counselor...just to have some back-up about your emotional state now that he's not talking to you at all. That may help your case. 

I hope you find happiness. 
Bloodymary


----------

